# First find in a long time



## Texas Blonde (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, due to circumstances, I havent been able to go hunting in about a year.  Yesterday I found this little cutie while walking through the front section of my property.    I found the burrow around 6pm, but couldnt tickle the spider out.  I could feel it biting the grass blade though, so I decided to come back later.  After sunset I went back out, and got the spider out on the first try.  It was awesome seeing it climb out of the burrow, I was so excited.  When I found the burrow, I really hadnt even been looking for Ts, I was following some fox tracks.  Here are the pics, hope yall enjoy them!

These are blurry because in my hurry I put the camera on the wrong setting.































Some better shots:


























Size reference for the burrow:


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool.  Which Aphonopelma are we looking at?


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 23, 2009)

arrowhd said:


> Cool.  Which Aphonopelma are we looking at?


No clue.   

Maybe Chris Hamilton will see this and give us an opinion.  Or Eric.


----------



## cobaltbrew (Feb 17, 2010)

That is an Aphonopelma Hentzi.


----------



## hamfoto (Feb 20, 2010)

No, it's not _hentzi_..It's _Aphonopelma armada_ (more than likely)._ A. hentzi _is a VERY different spider than this one.

Chris


----------



## Texas Blonde (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Chris!  I wasn't sure what it actually was.  I have seen the ones called armada south of here, found along moderatum, and these are indistinguishable.


----------



## GQ. (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice find Sky!  Those photos just fired me up to plan a hike tomorrow.  It might be good for rattlers and kingsnakes this weekend.  I'll keep an eye out for T and scorpion burrows too.

Later,
G


----------



## TheBugBarn (Feb 27, 2010)

always cool to see one in the wild. I'm going to show that pic to my fat spoiled spiders, and maybe they'll learn the value of a cricket.


----------



## 8by8 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wish I could find a wild T where I live(too swampy). Have to go north of the Atchafalaya River Basin or west of Lake Charles, LA. Nice find and pretty T. He/She would be my wild pet that lives out side but that I feed dubias every so often.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 1, 2010)

GQ. said:


> Nice find Sky!  Those photos just fired me up to plan a hike tomorrow.  It might be good for rattlers and kingsnakes this weekend.  I'll keep an eye out for T and scorpion burrows too.
> 
> Later,
> G



Gil, you never cease to make me jealous!  I can't wait for rattlesnake season, it's driving me crazy waiting for warm weather.  I am about to give up and just head south for a few days.  Make sure you share pics!


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the photos... Cute little bugger....


----------

